# Best one man machine for 4" and up



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What is the best machine for one man? I have a Spartan 100, 75' of 5/8" cable. It has the clutch, so it is pretty easy on my body, plus I can load it and unload into the van by myself. I have used it on a lot of 4" drains, but yesterday I got into a shower room drain it wouldn't pop. I rented an Electric Eel, with 100' of 3/4" cable. No clutch, and heavy as hell, it takes 2 to load and unload. It sure as heck cleared that line, though. I have a Ridgid 500 sectional, and it is definitely a two man animal. This is more of a outside, or unfinished area machine. Any suggestions?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I used a Ridgid 1500 by myself for five years back when I did service work, this was before they came out with K-60, nowadays I would probably use that. I am a bit biased though, I absolutely refuse to use a drum machine ever again, no matter who makes it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

All I run is the K-1500 for 4in and up


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gorlitz 68 HD with feeder 



www.gorlitz.com :yes:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I currently use a Spartan 300 with magnum cable for my main lines up to 4", never had one yet I couldn't clear with that machine. I've been looking at the K60 sectional, all my cleanouts are in basements, a lot of them finished basements. I just don't see how the K60 would work for those situations, any thoughts?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I currently use a Spartan 300 with magnum cable for my main lines up to 4", never had one yet I couldn't clear with that machine. I've been looking at the K60 sectional, all my cleanouts are in basements, a lot of them finished basements. I just don't see how the K60 would work for those situations, any thoughts?


I have used sectional machines in finished basements of many homes.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've just never used one and I'm a little uneasy about dropping the bucks for one right now. Man it sure would save my back though up and down the basement stairs is getting old.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I've just never used one and I'm a little uneasy about dropping the bucks for one right now. Man it sure would save my back though up and down the basement stairs is getting old.


Always carry a roll of medium density visqueen on the truck and get a sectional, there are other advantages over just the weight.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

KTS,
The Ridgid 500 is the older version of the 1500 and I can't load it by myself. I am looking pretty hard at the K-60.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I've just never used one and I'm a little uneasy about dropping the bucks for one right now. Man it sure would save my back though up and down the basement stairs is getting old.


IMO they are worth it. They are light and pack a good punch. Mine has been beat up pretty bad but it still gets the job done. I have a roll of the 7ft cables and 10ft cables.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

jjbex said:


> KTS,
> I am 45 and I don't know if I can man handle the 1500 in and out of the van by myself.


What about a ramp?? Maybe a piece of plywood stashed away in the van


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Well,
it's just an E-150. I don't think a ramp would work. Then I gotta wheel the thing a long ways. Most of our work is industrial. Long walk to get anywhere.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A K-1500 doesn't weigh all that much. let me check something.

Edit to add: It weighs 135 lbs, beats the crap out of any drum machine.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Well,
> it's just an E-150. I don't think a ramp would work. Then I gotta wheel the thing a long ways. Most of our work is industrial. Long walk to get anywhere.


Ahh.... they are a chunk to carry a long way


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just checked their website, it weighs a buck 35. Too much for ol' Tio Bogie. Some of the Spartan drum machines weigh even more.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I ran a Maxi Rooter when I first got into service, the thing is on wheels. clutch drive, foot pedal ya da ya, but that damn thing weighed a ton. I didnt start running sectionals till about 3 years ago and I fell in love with them.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i love my spartan 1065, its a little heavy but im a tuff old motha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Everyone is worried about their back but don't think about the fingers, the hands, the wrists, the arms, the elbows and the shoulders,


let alone that constant motion bent over. 



GOOD LUCK _(some things have to be found out the hard way)_


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a super-heavy K-7500; Ridgid's biggest drum machine.:thumbup: It is easy to roll around on its wheels, and it has a great stair-climber. But I had to install a winch-powered jib-crane in my van to load and unload it. It weighs over 250 lb.s fully loaded.
I also have a K-60, but I prefer the drum anyday as the auto-feed drum makes the job so much easier. The K-60 is nice and portable, BUT it takes alot more hands on work and takes more time and sweat overall to use all that sectional cable...bleah.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

"I also have a K-60, but I prefer the drum anyday as the auto-feed drum makes the job so much easier. The K-60 is nice and portable, BUT it takes alot more hands on work and takes more time and sweat overall to use all that sectional cable...bleah.[/quote]"

That was my concern and I've read that over on the Ridgid board too. My Spartan 300 is super fast with the auto feed, I can sit there drinking my coffee during the retrieve unlike the sectionals! LOL
It's just heavy and I hate that part but dang, I'm in and out complete job in half an hour sometimes.:thumbsup:
I do know though as I'm getting older I'll just have to take my time and most likely use the sectional. OR, hire a grunt!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a 1065 with a ranmp with a winch to load and unload with. completely one man. and i have the ramp installed in a E150 on the side so it goes in and out the side door.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe I could still muscle my K-1500 into my truck by myself but there is no way I could get my K-500 into my truck alone. Maybe I will have to stick with my K-60 when I need a sectional machine.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

k-60 for 10 years straight. 1 man, 1 machine.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I run a saltec combo 5/8 cable bought it at Rabco years ago runs great 2nd real runs 1/2 inch. Also run a Dm55 with 3/4 up to 250 feet, But you guys may laugh :laughing: but it works AWESOME :thumbsup: I also run Electric eel 8 ft sections with a dwalt dw131 1/2 horse power drill I can spin and deroot massive root clogs up to 200 ft no BS. Its lite. sections are a pain but this is awesome for hard to reach areas you get the adapter from Electric Eel for the drill
With a 4 foot section I have no problem jumping house traps with a 3 inch sprial cutter if you bog down and just as you feel the cable is going to flip just let the trigger go it will reverse back up a bit hit again. I'll try to post pic's if anyone is interested. I also went completely around an out side French drain to remove roots and build up with no problem.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just kidding


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

K60 all the way. I started off with the 1065. K60 will do anything you need up to 6" pipe.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the Spartan 2001. If you need to, you can take apart and use the dolly for the drum and the frame. Pretty slick but still kinda heavy when your 135lbs. I must be a brute:laughing::thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I use the Spartan 2001. If you need to, you can take apart and use the dolly for the drum and the frame. Pretty slick but still kinda heavy when your 135lbs. I must be a brute:laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


I have often thought about getting a 2001 but I can never get myself to shell out the dough.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the 2001 spartan also with 3/4 inner core. I am a brute lol I am a one man operation too. once in a while i get a homeowner that wants to help but i just tell them in a nice way that i don't want to risk getting them hurt. tommy lift makes it nice to get in the truck


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I do all the plumbing service by myself. Every now and then, I can snag an apprentice from the construction side to give me a hand. I discovered the Ridgid 500 is a monster that can tear thru anything, but it's a two man job. I might have to have my boss by a van and install a winch. I could then get a 7500 and do all but the biggest stuff by myself.


----------

